# ArcticSid never left



## arcticsid (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey gang, I hope everyone finds themselves well. Haven't been around the last few weeks for various reasons.

Got pi$$ed off at the ISP and dumped them. Just got this new high speed wireless. WOW, better tahn Christmas, this is lightning fast.

Just returned to work and am helping retrofit the entire siding on this building. Should be good for a few weeks anyway. The broken foots been hurting a bit, haven't crawled up and down a ladder in a while.

Been picking lots of the rose hip flowers and am looking forward to getting some going.

Have a lot of wildfires going on up here. Been dry and hot the last few weeks and we didn't have alot of snow this winter to saturate the ground this Spring. Been pretty smoky to say the least.

Leanne will be here in just a couple more weeks, her arrival is more exciting than the high speed internet. I'll bet it will be better than Christmas!!!

Good to see all the new members and read about there excitement into their new hobby and look at their postings.

Glad to see dan as a moderator. I only hopes it doesn't cut into our hunting plans.

I like the new sub forum for "alternative" wines. Good call on that one. Hell teres enough threads and interest going on about the Skeeter  that that almost warrants it own thread.

So anyway, I have never left, just took a vacation of sorts. As always it is a pleasure to be a member in here and share all the interest we have in making our own wines.

So until the next time.....


----------



## NSwiner (Jun 6, 2010)

Glad you will be around more now , well for a couple of weeks until Leanne gets there  then I'm sure you 2 will be plenty busy for awhile .


----------



## xanxer82 (Jun 6, 2010)

Glad to see you back and hope your foot heals quick.


----------



## Leanne (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome back honey. I know you've been missed.


----------



## Tom (Jun 6, 2010)

MISSED?? Who missed him?? 
NOT!
We all missed your "wit" troy.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jun 6, 2010)

Was Artic gone??? Just assumed he was froze to outhouse seat again


----------



## Wade E (Jun 6, 2010)

Glad to see you back Troy and with Blazing speed now to boot. You were right about the Pee having its own thread as I said when you asked but it just didnt warrant it then, now its just totally out of control!


----------



## Tom (Jun 6, 2010)

Wade,
Should we start a new topic?
maybe something like.... 

Troy's Pee? 

Oh my did I really say that?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 6, 2010)

Troy who?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 6, 2010)

mmadmikes1 said:


> was artic gone??? Just assumed he was froze to outhouse seat again


----------



## koda_ky (Jun 6, 2010)

I was wondering about you... Glad your back


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 6, 2010)

OH!!!!!!!, the CRUELTY!!!! LMAO. Missed all of you too, just needed to take care of some things.


----------



## Julie (Jun 6, 2010)

You should try Glucosamine Chondroitin for your foot and if you are climbing up and down a ladder all day your knees will start to pain you as well, this will also help that.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 6, 2010)

Will it ferment? LOL


----------



## jeepingchick (Jun 6, 2010)

well they make a juice with it ...may try fermenting that LMAO!!!!!


glad to see ya back!


----------



## whine4wine (Jun 6, 2010)

It has been really quiet around here lately.

Welcome back Troy. 

Better put a fresh coat of paint on the outhouse if Leanne is coming. or maybe brew a batch of high octane skeeter pee, and she won't notice.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 7, 2010)

I put a fresh coat on last year when my Ma and her husband came to visit. But my Mom was so shy, she made Wayne drive her all the way back to town just to take a pee. Some women are not made for the woods. But Leanne is. She says she can shoot a gun. God I hope not, then I will have to not only buy her one, I will have to watch my back if I pee her off. Maybe I will just re adjust the sights every time she thinks she is hitting the target acuretly'


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah, you better be good or else just buy her a paint ball gun!!!
I was thinking that with you missing for a while you were out harvesting something wild and exotic from the wilderness.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 8, 2010)

I HAVE been going to town lately harvesting the flowers from the rose hip plant. It makes an outrageous wine. Last year I only made 5 gallons, I'd like to go for 20 or more.

I plan on getting her a 12 guage pump for bear protection. Ihave already inquired about getting her into a bear defense class and at the same time get her her concealed carry permit. Even though we don't need one to CC here, the class also includes firearms safety, etc.


----------



## whine4wine (Jun 10, 2010)

Troy, Can you explain more about your rose hip wine.
I am not familar with this plant.
I take it that it is not your typical rose bush?

Heres a pic I found.


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 12, 2010)

I was wondering where you went man lol, i figured you got turned into a polar bear snack or something. And heck yea on the ALT wine forum, its like christmas came early for me lol.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 13, 2010)

Whine thats the plant allright, but it produces a flower before it develops the actual hip. Around here you have about the first two weeks in June to gather the petals and then they fall off and the plant goes on to its next stage.

I will see if I can find the photos of the petals or I will post one here in a bit.

It has a very light rose like fragrance. Nothing like you are thinking of when you think of the roses you buy for your best gal.

but the photos you posted are exactly the plant I harvest the flowers from. They probabl arent an officiasl rose from a botanists stand point, but they do resemble one in their scent. They make a nice dry wine.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 13, 2010)

Actually Dale, I thnk you may have them in Michigan.

I thnk it is Russ who is making a Lilac wine. I have my eye on those to. They should be ready for a full flower in the next couple weeks. They have a beautiful ight scent and I have a feeling, they too would make a wonderful wine. I am not interested in dandelions, to much bending over.

Even these rose hip flowers seem to be easier to arvest then berries.


----------

